# Lake St Clair Cabins



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Planning a Trip in June. Thought i had a place on Harsens Island planned out but the people wont returns my emails. So looking for a Place with a boat dock does anyone have any recomendations?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Check swanveiw......we are staying there may 22 the may 28. Nice place.....good price


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> Planning a Trip in June. Thought i had a place on Harsens Island planned out but the people wont returns my emails. So looking for a Place with a boat dock does anyone have any recomendations?


Might wanna hurry....places up there get booked fast


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Any one ever stayed at the floating cabins at Terrys Marina in Fair Haven? If So are they nice and hows the fishing in that area?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We stayed at some floating cabins on the north side of anchor bay. They were nice, could pull your boat right up. Fishing was ok seems like no one did real well the weekend we were there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fishing really doesn't fire up in that area until begining of June. The weeds aren't developed and the water stays very cold because of Lake Huron/St Claire River dumping straight into Anchor Bay. Things come alive slowly on that side of the lake unless it is unseasonably warm. We had temp readings of 70 degrees @ the Metro Beach area and 50-55 in Anchor/Boiver bay in the same day.




Bluebuster6912 said:


> Any one ever stayed at the floating cabins at Terrys Marina in Fair Haven? If So are they nice and hows the fishing in that area?


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Fishing really doesn't fire up in that area until begining of June. The weeds aren't developed and the water stays very cold because of Lake Huron/St Claire River dumping straight into Anchor Bay. Things come alive slowly on that side of the lake unless it is unseasonably warm. We had temp readings of 70 degrees @ the Metro Beach area and 50-55 in Anchor/Boiver bay in the same day.



We're planning on going June 17 to 24 so maybe it will hit it close to when they start firing up


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

No doubt the whole lake will be set up and active. You should be able to see a lot of your targets/weedlines which makes fishing somewhat easier.

If you rent the house boat and talk to Terry, tell him Mitch from Ohio says Hello!
He saved me on the side of the road when my bearings locked up on my trailer.

I cant take the crowds or the bugs so I go early. 

Good Luck to ya,
Cheers


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

May 22 to 28th mitch.....we need to meet this time


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ill be at the Rex May 15-22 Mitchells Bay....woot woot


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sady dog said:


> Ill be at the Rex May 15-22 Mitchells Bay....woot woot


Lol gonna miss ya by a day


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> No doubt the whole lake will be set up and active. You should be able to see a lot of your targets/weedlines which makes fishing somewhat easier.
> 
> If you rent the house boat and talk to Terry, tell him Mitch from Ohio says Hello!
> He saved me on the side of the road when my bearings locked up on my trailer.
> ...


Meet at the bowling ally


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

That bowling alley is awesome. They have a dance club and a rock club inside, and a collection of over 50 pinball machines. 



Saugeye Tom said:


> May 22 to 28th mitch.....we need to meet this time


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> That bowling alley is awesome. They have a dance club and a rock club inside, and a collection of over 50 pinball machines.


I'm in


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Went with the Floating Cabin at Terrys Marina. Hope the weather cooperates now lol. Thanks for the advise i received, much Appreciated , and NewBreedFishing i will pass the Hello on to Terry.


----------

